# ►Special Character Cheat Sheet◄



## Nick

Inserting special characters¹ into your post:

Go to: START ► ALL PROGRAMS ► UTILITIES ► SYSTEM TOOLS ► CHARACTER MAP

Select desired character² by double-clicking. It will be inserted into the text box below. Hit "Copy" then go to your post, postion your cursor and hit "Ctrl + V". This will place the character into your post.³

Here are a few characters that you can insert into your post from here using Select, Copy, Paste.

½ ¼ ¾ ⅓ ⅔ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ° ¹ ² ³ ±

™ © ® № ¢ £ ¥ º « » ¿ Ñ ñ

Ω ü π ♀ ♂ • ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ♫ ♪ ♥

☎

¹ If you know the Unicode equivalent of the character you want then you don't need this. 
² Selecting the same font as in your post will maximize character compatibility.
³ Not all characters will convert.

Copyright © 2004 by Nick™


----------



## Geronimo

And I thought that Nick was the only special character around here.


----------



## Cyclone

♥ Test Heart


----------



## TNGTony

I have been using the extended characters for years since I visit several Spanish fora. I've memorized most of these:
alt+0193 À
alt+160 á 
alt+144 É
alt+130 é 
alt+0205 Í
alt+161 í 
alt+0211 Ó
alt+162 ó 
alt+154 Ü
alt+163 ú 
alt+154 Ü
alt+129 ü 
alt+165 Ñ
alt+164 ñ

Some of you may know that my last name is not spelled properly without the accented A

Special punctuation alt+168 ¿ at the beginning of a question and alt+173 ¡ at the beginning of an exclamation.

Some may know that the proper way to spell naive is "naïve" with an ï and two dots on top.

I have also been using the degree symbol (alt+248 °) (--not to be confused with alt+167 º ---° degree º zero----) for quite some time! See the difference? °º

₧ Points
ƒ Function
Æ æ
ª
▒ ▓ █ 
Greek/Mathematical characters α ß π Σ σ ╥ µ Θ Ω δ ∞ φ ε ∩ ≡ ± ≥ ≤ ÷ ≈ ∙ √ ⁿ
alt+13 is musical ♪
↕↔
alt+19 is great‼
♀♂ Woman and Man alt+11 and 12 
§
alt+24 through 27 ↑↓→←

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

geez, tony-i had to go get a stiff drink after reading all that!!!!...lol


----------



## James Long

TNGTony said:


> I have also been using the degree symbol (alt+248 °) (--not to be confused with alt+167 º ---° degree º zero----) for quite some time! See the difference? °º


Wow. I've been misspelling ° as º for years. I'll try to remember that next time I need to use °.

JL


----------



## cdru

justalurker said:


> Wow. I've been misspelling ° as º for years. I'll try to remember that next time I need to use °.


Don't let Nick find out about that. He'll never let you live it down.

From now on, I suggest that when you use º, you immediatly follow it with _(not °)_


----------



## DonLandis

Nick- Real copyrighters learn to use the ascii character set. It's much faster.

BTW- Your copyright statement Copyright © 2004 by Nick™ has, I believe, two legal violations.
1. You cannot trademark a proper name. 
2. A copyright cannot be owned by a common law trademark ™ 

Also, since it's not permissible to trademark a proper name or title for that matter, the USPTO would never approve the registration ® of a proper name or title either.

The new copyright law would not necessarily render the copyright null with those infractions because a copyright now has been derfined as inherent, or automatic even without the copyright announcement. All the statement does is advise others that you are aware of your rights and when (what year) that copy was created. However, it is important that the statement, if made, properly identify who owns the work. More specifically only two entities may own a copyright, a person or a corporation.
It cannot be owned by your pet, your car, or a symbol or logo.


And just for you Nick... If you ever see me making lots of typos, it's probably because I am tapping this out on my PDA keyboard.


----------



## Laverne

Hey! I thought this thread was tacked to the top of the forum!


----------



## Guest

Wow,××thanks××for××the××lesson

that didn't work very well


----------



## Nick

Strange things have been happening lately.


----------



## Laverne

Shameless bump...

I can never find this thread when I need it. At least this will put it back on the first page of Forum Support for a little while.


----------



## TNGTony

Well, okay then... if this thread has to be bumped, then let's add something useful!

Any bridge players out there may like this for reporting their hands:
Alt + 3 = ♥ (Heart)
Alt + 5 = ♣ (Club)
Alt + 6 = ♠ (Spade)

Alt + 4 + ♦ (is supposed to be a diamond!)


----------



## Chris Blount

Thanks for reminding me. I have been meaning to re-sticky this thread.


----------



## Laverne

Thank you, thank you! 



BTW, I'm sure EVERYONE but me knew this, but just in case....

When you are wanting to type a character using the Alt + numbers, the numbers at the top of the keyboard won't work. At least they don't for me. I FINALLY figured out that I have to use the numbers on the keypad. I had been just highlighting and copying the characters as per Nick's suggestion. :grin:


----------



## Nick

A great big THANK$ goes out to Laverne for rescuing this thread -- you ro¢k, girl! 
-- and to everyone else for your imaginative character offerings and for turning the
thread into something actually resembling £un, almost.

(¯`'•.¸ ? ¸.•'´¯)

Despite being thoroughly lambasted early-on for my clever (¿borderline genius?)
idea for this thread (envy, jealousy, or, perhaps, even begrudging admiration?), I
feel √indicated and proud, yet humbled that I have made yet another small, but
impotent contribution to mankind in its never-ending quest to better communicate
with his (or her, as the case may be), fellow man ♂, woman ♀ or whatever :stickman:.

Now, once again, and believe it or not, I dare to offer yet another useful tidbit to
the benefit of you people, my fellow humans...


> Keep a small, readily accessible text file of the special characters you use
> most frequently. Then you can easily access it to copy/paste to your heart's
> desire even if you are working off-line, or don't want to take the time to drill
> down to this thread. Add new 'discoveries' to it regularly and you will soon
> have a handy library of squiggly doodles at your precious little fingertips.


*→* and now, a very belated footnote to Don re his comments almost a year ago
about the copyright blurb in my original post -- Dude, lighten up. It was mænt
to be a ©lever demo of the use of some of the §quiggle§ -- and was №t ®eally
intended to be taken for serious, which I've noticed a few around here tend to
do, but thanks for the Σnlightenment anyway.  ↓

*...··.·´•¯•`·.··...*​


----------



## TNGTony

For the MAC people out there that may not know about this... You too have special characters at your fingertips! I don't know how many will be visible on PCs. or through the board, but here it goes.

For Spanish characters, press ALT or Option + E then the letter you wish accented.
Alt+E - E = É
áéíóú ÁÉÍÓÚ

To put the ˆsimbol on top of letters
alt + i then the letter desired
âêîôû ÂÊÎÔÛ

For an umlot (two dots over a letter) Alt + u then the letter
äÄ ëË ïÏ öÖ üÜ ÿŸ

For the ˜over the n (enye) Alt+n then N or n= Ñ ñ
Also works for ãÃ and õÕ

Lower then upper case listed

Alt + a = å Å
Alt + b = ∫ ı
Alt + c = ç Ç
Alt + d = ∂ Î
Alt + e = see above... ALT + E = ´
Alt + f = ƒ Ï
Alt + g = © ˝ (close quote)
Alt + h = ˙Ó
Alt + i = See above Alt + I ˆ
alt + j = ∆ Ô
alt + k = ˚ (this is steves favorite)
alt + l = ¬ Ò 
alt + m = µ Â
alt + n = See above Alt + N = ˜ (not to be confused with ~)
alt + o = ø Ø
alt + p = π (Pi) ∏
alt + q = œ Œ
alt + r = ® ‰
alt + s = ß Í
alt + t = †ˇ
alt + u = See above alt + U = ¨
alt + v = √ ◊
alt + w = ∑ „
alt + x = ≈ ˛
alt + y = ¥ Á
alt + z = Ω ¸

more to come


----------



## TNGTony

More special Mac characters:

alt + 1 = ¡
alt + 2 = ™
alt + 3 = £
alt + 4 = ¢
alt + 5 = ∞
alt + 6 = §
alt + 7 = ¶
alt + 8 = •
alt + 9 = º 
alt + 0 = º 
alt + - (Minus) = - (not -)
alt + = (equals) = ≠ (not equals)
alt + ` (the left accent on to the left of the 1) plus a left accent on characters. 
àÀ èÈ ìÌ òÒ ùÙ

Alt + Shift 1 = ⁄ (not / )
Alt + Shift 2 = € (Euro)
Alt + Shift 3 = ‹ (not <)
Alt + Shift 4 = › (Not >)
Alt + Shift 5 = ﬁ
Alt + Shift 6 = ﬂ
Alt + Shift 7 = ‡
Alt + Shift 8 = ° (Degree)
Alt + Shift 9 = · (center dot)
Alt + Shift 0 = ‚ (looks like a comma to me)
Alt + _ = - (not - or -)
Alt + + = ±

Alt + ? = ÷
Alt + / (Alt + Shift + ?) = ¿ (Upside down question mark)
Alt + [ = " (open quote)
Alt + { = " (close quote)
Alt + ] = ' (open embeded quote)
Alt + } = ' (close embeded quote) Not ' (apostrophe)
Alt + \ = «
Alt + | = »


----------



## DonLandis

_"→ and now, a very belated footnote to Don re his comments almost a year ago
about the copyright blurb in my original post -- Dude, lighten up. It was mænt
to be a ©lever demo of the use of some of the §quiggle§ -- and was №t ®eally
intended to be taken for serious, which I've noticed a few around here tend to
do, but thanks for the Σnlightenment anyway. ↓"_

Oh so prompt are we with these responses in this section. 

My comment was meant to educate too since so many are confused with the do's and don't's of the TM and copyright nuances. I don't see the benefit of educating others to the special character sets with examples that are wrong in another discipline, do you?

Would you post an example like ½ + ¼ = ⅔ ? Probably not.

But don't worry, dude, nobody ever takes you serious anyway.


----------



## Richard King

> so many are confused with the do's and don't's of the TM


Isn't there a college in Iowa someplace where you can learn the do's and don'ts of TM? Ah, the internet, here it is: http://www.mum.edu/


----------



## Drewg5

Humm... I wonder how the alt (apple) key will do with this... starting at `

` ¡ ™ £ ¢ ∞ ¶ ª ª º = ` 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 - =

œ ∑ ´ ® † ¥ ¨ ˆ ø π " ' « = q w e r t y u i o p [ ] \

å ß ∂ ƒ © ˙ ∆ ˚ ¬ &#8230; &#8230; æ = a s d f g h j k l ; '

Ω ≈ ç √ ∫ ˜ µ ≤ ≥ ÷ = z x c v b n m , . /

Ok cool


----------



## machavez00

½ ¼ ¾ ⅓ ⅔ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ° ¹ ² ³ ±

™ © ® № ¢ £ ¥ º « » ¿ Ñ ñ

Ω ü π ♀ ♂ • ▲ ► ▼ ◄?


----------



## Nick

Y O U • F O L L O W • I N S T R U C T I O N S • W E L L


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Link to other useful information when formating posts...
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## smiddy

Testing some unicode characters: Korean: 한자말 / 한자어


----------

